

Ask HN:  Help me decide between multiple logos. - j8hn

I started a logo design contest and am trying to choose which logo I like best, but can use some help.  Would anyone care to provide some feedback?
======
pkhamre
Don't ask to ask, just show the logos and provide a simple way to cast a vote.

~~~
Osiris
Exactly. You didn't even post how to see the logos you want people to vote
for.

------
j8hn
I'm not sure how to post the logos here. I am also trying to avoid distorting
the traffic for the site right now.

You can email at john.lvnv@gmail.com and I will send you the poll.

Thanks!

